
Break My Concentration and I Break Your Kneecaps - wglb
http://teddziuba.com/2010/01/break-my-concentration-and-i-b.html
======
kelnos
Is it possible for this guy to get his point across without sounding like a
total douchebag? I guess it worked, though; I read his stupid rant.

Not that I don't agree with what he's saying, of course. I hate getting
interrupted when I'm "in the zone." But I don't think it brings out any
violent tendencies.

The IRC idea is a good one, though sadly I'm not sure I'd be able to get my
team to actively use it.

------
Psyonic
The problem with exaggerating for attention like he is doing (and Giles, and
previously Zed, and many others) is that it doesn't scale well. Before long
we'll have to write "Break My Concentration and I'll Anally Penetrate You With
A Rusty Soldering Iron" to get attention, and who really wants to go there?

The only way to win is to escalate, and that can only lead to mutually assured
destruction, unless we can agree to keep things reasonable.

